# Medicinal Aquatic Plants



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It seems a few of the Hydrocotyle are medicinal. They are edible but I wouldn't say they're delicious. They taste like wheat grass or plain grass.

I've been drinking Hydrocotyle Umbellata or American Pennywort. They're not pretty in the aquarium but they will grow. I have them in my pond bog filter. They give you a boost of energy on consumption and temporarily clear up any inflammation like stuffy sinus. I think it's a natural steroid.

I just googled Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides. It looks pretty good in an aquarium. It's used for fevers.

and finally Centella asiatica aka Hydrocotyle asiatica aka gotu kola. These are more edible, traditionally used in cooking. Its medicinal uses are the same as above.

*Special Precautions & Warnings:*
There are concerns that gotu kola and other Hydrocotyle might cause liver damage with too much consumption. People who already have a liver disease such as hepatitis should avoid using them. It might make liver problems worse.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides from experience is a really shi**y plant lmao
I tried growing it in a few different conditions other than emersed (WEED ALERT) and it just is way to fast for me lol.
nice write up.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, they're all weeds except for Centella asiatica. It's a pretty slow grower. I'm growing it emersed, outside.

I have hydrocotyle tripartita japan in the tank. I wonder what it tastes like.


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

Limnophila aromatica is listed as a medicinal herb and can be eaten raw or cooked as a side dish with rice.



> The leaves are antispasmodic, appetizer, disinfectant, diuretic, expectorant, febrifuge and galactagogue[310]. A decoction is given in the treatment of fevers, gravel in the kidneys, haematuria, to promote the appetite, and to clear mucus from the bronchial tubes[310].
> Eating the plant is thought to calm the stomach after eating a durian (Durio zibethinus)[310].
> The sap of the leaves is used to clean wounds and sores on the legs[310]. It is considered to be a rather strong treatment[310].
> 
> ...


 from source

Another one is Bacopa monnieri.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Centella asiatica is a common weed in wet sandy soils in eastern North Carolina, along with a many Hydrocotyle species - some native, some exotic. Did not know of Centella's food/medicinal uses.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Cool. If you're going to consume, make sure the collection area isn't polluted. Also c. Asiatica looks a lot like creeping Charlie. The best identifier is the smell. Creeping Charlie has a pungent smell you can't miss.

I've tried C. Monieri. It's bitter for sure. I've also eaten Limnophila sp. the smell is pleasant like tarragon.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Gratiola officinalis_ can be grown submersed. Its species name indicates its medicinal use.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

Water crest is a popular garnish vegetable, and said to have many health and medicinal benefits. I used to grow it in outdoor tubs, and still have a package of seeds that I may try Indoor.

https://usesofherbs.com/watercress


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I just threw in a clipping of Centella asiatica into the tank. Let's see how it looks under water.


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> I just threw in a clipping of Centella asiatica into the tank. Let's see how it looks under water.


Ooh! I always see those plants in the vegetable section of groceries here. If you're successful growing them submerged, I might try them as a cheaper alternative to brazilian pennyworts (which I'm always having a hard time propagating them whether in hight tech or in NPT).


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Tsin21 said:


> Ooh! I always see those plants in the vegetable section of groceries here.


Interesting. How do you eat it like in a salad?


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> Tsin21 said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh! I always see those plants in the vegetable section of groceries here.
> ...


 I think so, though I haven't tried it. The majority of expats here are Indian hence the wide availability of south asian herbs, spices and veggies.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Centella asiatica is growing very slowly in my low tech tank. It might do better in high tech. The old emerged leaves don't die and new submerged leaf looks the same but more delicate.


----------



## HPC (Jan 3, 2022)

mistergreen said:


> Centella asiatica is growing very slowly in my low tech tank. It might do better in high tech. The old emerged leaves don't die and new submerged leaf looks the same but more delicate.


Hi mistergreen, are you able to give an update on how the Centella asiatica grows under water?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

HPC said:


> Hi mistergreen, are you able to give an update on how the Centella asiatica grows under water?


Yes, it can. It didn't do well in my setup at the time, low light, no CO2. pH around 7.4.


----------

